
Announcing Dart 2.7: A safer, more expressive Dart - shakes
https://medium.com/dartlang/dart-2-7-a3710ec54e97
======
zepto
Does anyone other than Google use Dart?

~~~
kasperpeulen
Seems so
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter](https://github.com/flutter/flutter) with
81.3k stars.

~~~
turbo_fart_box
That is Google

